# Conseil Installation SSD sur iMac mi-2011



## So Jazz (29 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J’ai un iMac  qui fonctionne bien, mais j’ai envie de changer le disque dur de 500GO (presque plein ! ) par un SSD Crucial MX200 Sata III de 500GO 

*Config iMac*
21,5 mi-2011 (OS X Lion 10.7.3)
2,5Ghz Intel core i5
12Go 1333 Mhz DDR3
Amd Radeon HD 6750M 512MB

J’ai bien regarder sur ifixit pour le montage / démontage (je n’ai jamais démonté la machine ! )

Est il possible de conservé le DD d’origine et de rajouté le SSD ? sans supprimer le lecteur / graveur ! ?

J’ai vu qu’il n’était pas obligatoire d’acheter un adaptateur  qu’on pouvait récupéré le support d’origine.

Faut-il acheter un connecteur particulier pour brancher le SSD ?

( Aussi,
Je me demande si c’est une bonne idée d’acheter un boitier pour mettre le SSD  en externe  ! ? 
Mais vu que ma machine est en USB 2.0 seulement  alors peut-être le connecter en Firewire ,Thunderbolt ? )

Dans l’attente de vous lire


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2015)

So Jazz a dit:


> 1) Est il possible de conservé le DD d’origine et de rajouté le SSD ? sans supprimer le lecteur / graveur ! ?
> 
> 2) J’ai vu qu’il n’était pas obligatoire d’acheter un adaptateur qu’on pouvait récupéré le support d’origine.
> 
> 3) Faut-il acheter un connecteur particulier pour brancher le SSD ?


1) Oui, mais il faudra obligatoirement acheter une nappe SATA spéciale uniquement vendue chez OWC, il y a chez eux un excellent tutoriel de démontage/remontage pour ce cas spécifique
2) Si tu enlèves le disque dur d'origine, il faudra obligatoirement un adaptateur. Le disque dur interne est un 3,5" et le SSD en 2,5". C'est toutefois possible, car je l'ai fait, on peut utiliser un seul trou du support pour fixer le SSD et mettre un morceau de scotch double face et ça marchera très bien
3) Non, le connecteur SATA est standard, aucun problème

Petit complément, si tu n'optes pas pour l'option de la nappe SATA de chez OWC, il faudra obligatoirement installer un logiciel de contrôle des ventilateurs du genre Macs Fan Control, sinon au démarrage ils tourneront à fond. Ceci est normal, du fait que depuis 2011, Apple a retiré la sonde de température qui était collée sur le dessus du disque dur en ayant fait modifié le firmware de ses disques durs certifiés.



So Jazz a dit:


> ( Aussi,
> Je me demande si c’est une bonne idée d’acheter un boitier pour mettre le SSD en externe ! ?
> Mais vu que ma machine est en USB 2.0 seulement  alors peut-être le connecter en Firewire ,Thunderbolt ? )


Ce ne sera intéressant qu'un Thunderbolt, en SATA II ce sera assez lent, mais pas rédhibitoire.


----------



## So Jazz (29 Novembre 2015)

Déjà merci pour la réponse rapide ,

Il y a assez de place pour rajouter le SSD en plus du DD ?
(1) J'ai regarder chez OWC c  celui ci ?   http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/TCBSATA22/
C une galère 10$ la nappe + 10$ de port sauf erreur ( pas possible de le trouver en Europe ?)

Pas vu le tuto !

(2) Si je fais comme tu a fait avec le tien pas de vibration qui gêne la machine ou autre ? tu as  acheter la nappe ?

Au niveau du logiciel Macs Fan Control , il fonctionne bien par rapport DD d'origine (j'en déduis que c a moi a contrôler la vitesse  sa me fais un peu peur quand même )

Pour le Thunderbolt je ne compte pas le faire.

Le MX 200 est commander au pire je l'installerai sur le Toshiba de mon papa qui ce plein de lenteur extrême  avec W7.


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2015)

Tu es a coté de la plaque, ce n'est pas du tout une nappe SATA que tu cites dans ton lien, mais un cordon qui est inutilisable.

Regarde donc ceci, selon ton modèle d'iMac... http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/imacdiy ...et pour la vidéo pour un iMac 27 c'est ceci... http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIDIMACHDD11/

Pour Macs Fan Control, il suffit de régler en mode custom la vitesse des ventilateurs entre 1850 et 2000 tr/mn _(seuil de l'audible)_ et ça ira très bien. Si tu optes pour la nappe SATA de OWC ce logiciel est inutile puisque ça te permet de garder ton disque dur interne. Le SSD fait 7 mm d'épaisseur et peut se loger sous le disque dur interne en le maintenant avec du scotch double face.


----------



## So Jazz (30 Novembre 2015)

C sur, vraiment pas le bon model !

Bien, pour  tes deux liens  je suppose que pour le 21.5 c pareil ? avec peut être moins de place ?

Je suis très hésitant quand a supprimer le DD et mettre a la place le SSD !!
J'hésite aussi de commander la nappe SATA chez OWC avec la conversion € en $ + le port...

OK pour Macs Fan Control

Tu me conseillerai quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2015)

Salut

Perso sur mon iMac 2013, j'ai acheté un DDE thunderbolt SSD. C'est un peu cher, mais ça marche du feu de dieu.
Surtout ça évite d'ouvrir le Mac et tu peux utiliser le DDI pour les données ou les sauvegardes.
Tu as ceci par exemple : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00182898.html
Sinon acheter un boitier thunderbolt et y mettre un SSD. Ce serait plus économique.
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00FOR3Y2A/ref=asc_df_B00FOR3Y2A30396316
Puis voir chez crucial pour le SSD.

@+


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

So Jazz a dit:


> J'hésite aussi de commander la nappe SATA chez OWC avec la conversion € en $ + le port...


TU ne la trouveras que chez eux, de plus si tu veux garder ton disque dur interne, c'est vraiment la seule solution hormis faire ce que propose *jeanjd63* en réponse #6.


----------



## So Jazz (3 Décembre 2015)

@ jeanjd63
Sympa,mais je ne vais pas prendre de DDE ni de boitier externe pour mettre mon MX200.

@ Locke
Tu a déjà commander chez OCX ?
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIDIM21SSD11/
avec le port = 33,32$ + le change $ en € ?

J'ai vu ici  https://eustore.ifixit.com/en/Upgra...5-Mid-2011-Dual-Hard-Drive-Kit-Part-Only.html
avec le port 44€  ou celui pour 27' https://fr.ifixit.com/Store/Parts/iMac-Intel-27-Inch-Mid-2011-Dual-Hard-Drive-Kit/IF174-002-2  + le port + le change, je trouve très chère ! 

Je suppose que la plupart des gens supprime le DDI ! (mais il est évident que si je veux conserver mon DDI, il n'y a pas le choix !!)

Il y a des chances que je supprime mon DDI pour mettre le SSD a la place ! ? (je sais pas quand ?)
J'ai reçu le SSD hier c'est vraiment minuscule par apport au 3,5


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2015)

A mon humble avis, tu aurais tout intérêt à garder ton disque dur interne pour 2 raisons :
1) il te servira pour stocker tes données personnelles
2) le SSD peut se loger sous le disque dur interne et maintenu par du scotch double face.

Le fait de procéder de cette façon te permettra de t'affranchir d'installer un logiciel pour contrôler la vitesse des ventilateurs. Un SSD ne chauffe pas et ne posera pas de problème. Et non, je n'ai pas commandé chez OWC, mais c'est quand même un fabricant et un spécialiste pour ce genre de mise-à-jour matérielle.


----------



## So Jazz (3 Décembre 2015)

Justement au niveau des sauvegardes,en admettant que je supprime le DDI sa change quelque chose pour les sauvegarde Time machine sur un DDE ? (je pense pas mais je demande quand même ! )

Je vais voir combien il faut rajouter pour le taux de change !


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2015)

So Jazz a dit:


> Justement au niveau des sauvegardes,en admettant que je supprime le DDI sa change quelque chose pour les sauvegarde Time machine sur un DDE ? (je pense pas mais je demande quand même ! )


Que veux-tu que ça change ?

Du moment que Time Machine à son disque dur, peu importe s'il est en interne ou externe.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Décembre 2015)

So Jazz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai un iMac  qui fonctionne bien, mais j’ai envie de changer le disque dur de 500GO (presque plein ! ) par un SSD Crucial MX200 Sata III de 500GO
> 
> ...


CA marche clairement bien ! Recherche sur le forum des messages que j'ai publiés a ce propos. Je l'ai fait sur mon iMac 2010 avec un fusion drive. Nickel !
J'avais même trouvé le livre officiel d'Apple pour le démontage de la machine....


----------



## So Jazz (5 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Que veux-tu que ça change ?
> 
> Du moment que Time Machine à son disque dur, peu importe s'il est en interne ou externe.


J'avais lu trop vite ton message  http://forums.macg.co/threads/conseil-installation-ssd-sur-imac-mi-2011.1275049/#post-12970828
-  Je suppose q'il vaut mieux éviter d'acheter le câble Sata pour SSD sur Ebay ! ?



Bubblefreddo a dit:


> CA marche clairement bien ! Recherche sur le forum des messages que j'ai publiés a ce propos. Je l'ai fait sur mon iMac 2010 avec un fusion drive. Nickel !
> J'avais même trouvé le livre officiel d'Apple pour le démontage de la machine....


J'en doute pas !


----------



## So Jazz (10 Décembre 2015)

@ Locke


So Jazz a dit:


> -  Je suppose q'il vaut mieux éviter d'acheter le câble Sata pour SSD sur Ebay ! ?


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2015)

So Jazz a dit:


> - Je suppose q'il vaut mieux éviter d'acheter le câble Sata pour SSD sur Ebay ! ?


Je ne pense pas sur eBay, car ce type de nappe SATA, qui en fait est une double nappe, ne pourra s'acheter que chez OWC.


----------



## So Jazz (11 Décembre 2015)

Il me semble bien que je l'avais trouver sur la bay, put... j'arrive plus a retrouver ou !!


----------

